# What ya think?



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Well been going crazy lately.Wife said I could'nt buy (No More Of those [email protected] Noise Making Pieces of Wood). So I bought her a vacuum cleaner and me a lathe and drill press. i have not been able to get my pc and camera to work since I got back from Oklahoma so I have not been able to post any pictures of anything since. I had to ask her nicely if she would use her smart phone to take this picture and email it to me. I hope to figure this pc issue out before to long. I might want to post some calls up for sale. I hope you like it. The wood is Orange Osage all 3 pieces and brass wire inlay.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow! Nice job Rodney! Is that you first one?!

Got my wood shipment yesterday. Going to make your call this week.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice looking call !! No one would know you just started making calls, great job !


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Rodney, That is an amazing looking call. Beautiful Job.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

WOW, looks like theres another talented call maker one here

very nice work

did you stain the upper and lower pieces of osage,or did you have them made and let them sit in the sun to darken?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

The wood is from 2 different pieces of wood. No staining natural colors. This is not my first call but I only been making them for a couple weeks now. I made about 20 calls the last 2 weeks. This is just the finest one in my opinion.I wish I could get this pc working just spent the last hour trying with no success. Started out working with maple and have tried 4 or 5 different woods so far. Did some for my Dad out of his Black Walnut and they turned out great. I made a Crow, Bran Owl, Squirrel and a Cottontail Distress Call.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

That black walnut can be tough. I am looking forward to those pics when you get the box working.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Is it for sale?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the compliments. Not for sale yet working on a possible set with these same wood types using different configurations. The picture really doesn't do the wood justice. Really hoping to figure out this computer issue.


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

nice lookin call...keep up the nice work


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow! That's a real beauty!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That looks great, doing an awesome job!!!!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Very nice looking call Rodney. I like that brass inlay!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's a great lookin' call Rodney, love the wire !


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks Don the second call was more challenging to do. I got to figure a better way for the wire.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

ive never seen freshly cut into osage orange that dark,like the top/bottom pieces on that call


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

SGB my bad and good call !!! I am new to this call making and also new to these different types of wood. What this call is made of is the intake and exhaust are both Orange Agate. The barrel is Osage Orange. My apologies for not identifying properly.


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

Is the silver metal object part of the call? right now it looks like a faucet or possibly a cool helmet.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

bigd, no apologies needed

it is a very nice looking wood ad excellent looking call

never heard of orange agate before

wonder how it would be for making a self bow from.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

chopayne said:


> Is the silver metal object part of the call? right now it looks like a faucet or possibly a cool helmet.


That call size is deceiving. It's so large it takes an elephant to blow it and had to have it's own handle


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some mighty fine looking work there.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

The chrome looking handle is a new version of brass knuckles used to keep the coyotes off ya because this call will have them on top of you before you know it !! LOL

Rodney

It is actually the handle on the wifes bead box I used for a back drop. LOL

PS I had a few people ask me the same question thinking it was some how part of the call.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Good stuff Rodney.

:hunter:


----------

